# phone app



## New2Cockatiels (Jun 2, 2012)

i don't know if i am allowed to post about a specific phone app or not, so i won't name what it is.. but i am excited about this app i just found. i'm not exactly using it how it's intended... which is for pets left at home, i think.

i am using it like this: i set my ipad somewhat near my bird's cage. when he starts to whistle loud it sets the app off (you can adjust the sound threshold)... and it plays whatever i have it set to play. there are several diff responses / sounds so there is variety and not the same thing everytime. you customize it & add your own recordings. it can also email you to let you know it was triggered, if you are truly away from home. today i had it set to play some bits of recorded songs that have whistling, me saying hello, and also other recorded sounds.

my son took his bird with him while away from home for the week and i've noticed that Phoenix is making a lot more calls for me when i am out of the room since his birdie brother is not here. it's interesting how this simple app helped him to refocus. (i did call back to let him know i'm in the house, too.) but, i think it's cool how he picked up a new funny whistling sound in just one day. i thought for sure Phoenix is a girl, but now i don't know, lol.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's too cool!! Some girls can whistle (Sarah's Aero is one) so there are talented hens out there, it just depends on what other behaviors your baby displays lol.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> That's too cool!! Some girls can whistle (Sarah's Aero is one) so there are talented hens out there, it just depends on what other behaviors your baby displays lol.


Yep yep! I have a cinnamon hen who is now about 3 (lives with my parents) and she sings her little heart out. Its sort of a wobbly version of what the 3 boys sing


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

That is so cool... what is the app so i can try it 

Peachy is picking up a few things from cookie, she can say wookie lol


----------



## andrew_2507 (Jun 24, 2012)

whats the app called? id love to give it a try!


----------



## mks1153 (Aug 1, 2012)

Can you private message me the name of this app!! I have been looking for one to play for my Mallory while I am at work.


----------



## tammya (Jul 21, 2012)

Please do tell!!!


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

If it's a main stream app I don't see the problem in publicly letting everyone know, especially if it's iOS app it would have been vetted by Apple anyway


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You can post it here.


----------

